# Babiesss Pics! First litter xxx



## Carla (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

aww they r cute. the last pic .....i had a baby allmost exactly like that in my first litter


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

awww very cute, it's so exciting having a litter!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Your first litter is always special


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

they are nice little mice. Like the tail sets on them!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, so cute-Congrats!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Cutest babies I've seen! :lol: B-E-A-utiful!


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

such cuties!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!


----------

